# Electrifed MG Midget - Project Revived



## Abraxas3D (Jun 4, 2013)

This project is an electric vehicle conversion on a 1976 MG Midget. I've owned the car for about 15 years, and last worked on it in 2005. I'm back at it and making good progress. 

Here's some photos of the car before the project began.


----------



## Peterhase (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry, I can`t see the pictures, just icons with "x".


----------



## Abraxas3D (Jun 4, 2013)

Trying to fix it - thank you for letting me know!


----------



## Abraxas3D (Jun 4, 2013)

All right, I figured it out. Thanks again Peterhase!


----------



## Jon2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey, I'm converting a 76 midget too! Mine is in a bit worse condition though, so it'll probably take another year or so to complete. Have to fix a lot of rust and replace a lot of parts before it'll even roll. I'll be keeping a close eye on your log. Best of luck to you!


----------



## on the cheap (Aug 9, 2013)

check out my mg midget project, almost finished:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/xoques/sets/72157628045131828/


----------



## fb_bf (Jul 6, 2011)

Have you seen my conversion of a '77 Midget? It's in the garage section titled
fb_bf's "MG Midget". I've almost got 2 years of driving it now, 6,500 miles. I have over a 100 mile range. If you would like to see more information you can visit my site www.electricmgmidget.com. I'd be happy to discuss anything about the midget. I've driven one, gas and electric for the last 35 years.


----------



## on the cheap (Aug 9, 2013)

fb_bf........OH Yeh, printed that out months ago and have read all the way through your pages......soooo very nice. ours has the criteria for shopping around town including a round trip to walmart on a charge.......5.6miles. this is my fourth British car since the 72.


----------



## fb_bf (Jul 6, 2011)

If its your 4th British car then you should know your way around them by now. That's good, it will make the restoration go much faster.


----------



## Abraxas3D (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you so much for the links! It will be a while before I'm driving around town like you guys


----------

